# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: استفاده از wxThread

## moonDark

سلام خدمت دوستان
میشه با مثال توضیح بدین که چه طور میشه از wxThread استفاده کرد؟
مثلا من یه جعبه ویرایش متن دارم که چند thread به اون متن اضافه میکنن ولی نمیدونم که چه طور همچین چیزی بسازم اگه میشه کمک کنید

----------

